# Topico das fotos

## nodeps

A ideia incial e criar um topico para o pessoal postar suas fotos para se conhecer melhor..

ai vai a minha foto.

nessa segue eu e meu irmao

[url]http://bb.domaindlx.com/nodeps/fotos/maro_16,_2004_(17).jpg[/url]

eu sou o da direita, com camisa preta

http://www.terra.com.br/fotos/foto.cgi/cuGIIacxN3dDkt08VIFPyAwYTfVg.fklpqxhTC28oU.0:/nodeps18.jpg

----------

## jbrazio

<-- Este é o meu olho esquerdo.

----------

## Kobal

Po penssei que era fotos do FISL .

----------

## Gotterdammerung

As minhas podem ser vistas no meu site.

----------

## To

<- sou eu no avatar, a foto anda por http://cservice.undernet.org/people/people.php?ID=19991218053314

Tó

----------

## pilla

A minha foto esta no avatar tambem.

----------

## jbrazio

 *pilla wrote:*   

> A minha foto esta no avatar tambem.

 

n1 !

----------

## NatuNobilis

A minha está aqui. Eu sou o do meio   :Laughing: 

----------

## malloc

Meus caros amigos peço imensa desculpa mas sinceramente este topico n e assim um pouco a lançar pro...boiola?   :Laughing: 

Para diminuir o nivel de boiolice proponho q qd meterem uma foto vossa acompanhem com uma foto de uma daquelas gajas 5 * q e pra sarar um bocado a vista  :Razz: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Meus caros amigos peço imensa desculpa mas sinceramente este topico n e assim um pouco a lançar pro...boiola?  :lol: 
> 
> Para diminuir o nivel de boiolice proponho q qd meterem uma foto vossa acompanhem com uma foto de uma daquelas gajas 5 * q e pra sarar um bocado a vista :P

 

Depende.. se vieres para aqui esgalhar uma a ver as fotos concordo que seja gay.. mas *tu* não quem postou as fotos.

----------

## pilla

Macho que é macho não liga pra essas frescuras do que é coisa de viado ou não.

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Macho que é macho não liga pra essas frescuras do que é coisa de viado ou não.

 Literalmente assino embaixo. NatuNobilis.

PS: Em Portugal também se usa o termo "boiola"??  :Question: 

----------

## xef

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   Macho que é macho não liga pra essas frescuras do que é coisa de viado ou não. Literalmente assino embaixo. NatuNobilis.
> 
> PS: Em Portugal também se usa o termo "boiola"?? 

 

Não usamos muito, mas conhecemos. Aqui temos outras palavras bonitas como paneleiro, bichona e rabeta   :Laughing: 

----------

## pilla

bichona tambem se usa por aqui.

E puto aqui quer dizer bichona.

----------

## jbrazio

 *pilla wrote:*   

> bichona tambem se usa por aqui.
> 
> E puto aqui quer dizer bichona.

 

"puto" em .pt é um termo carinhoso usado pelo pessoal da onda hip-hop. Isn't that funny ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *pilla wrote:*   

> E puto aqui quer dizer bichona.

 

Puto quer dizer bichona? Lol, eu sempre soube que quando uma pessoa está puta (ou puta da vida) ela está nervosa, não que é bicha.  :Laughing: 

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   E puto aqui quer dizer bichona. 
> 
> Puto quer dizer bichona? Lol, eu sempre soube que quando uma pessoa está puta (ou puta da vida) ela está nervosa, não que é bicha. 

 

Estar puto da cara nao tem nada a ver com ser puto. Pelo menos nao aqui no Rio Grande do Sul  :Smile: 

São três coisas diferentes: ser uma puta é ser uma prostituta, ser um puto é ser viado, e estar puto (puta) da cara significa estar muito brabo. Pelo menos aqui  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *pilla wrote:*   E puto aqui quer dizer bichona. 
> 
> Puto quer dizer bichona? Lol, eu sempre soube que quando uma pessoa está puta (ou puta da vida) ela está nervosa, não que é bicha.  
> 
> Estar puto da cara nao tem nada a ver com ser puto. Pelo menos nao aqui no Rio Grande do Sul 
> ...

 

Lol, aqui eu nunca ouvi ninguém usar puto pra bicha. É a diferença que fazem esses 800(?)km...

----------

## pilla

Bom, se algum dia um gaucho te chamar de puto, ja fica sabendo o que eh  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Bom, se algum dia um gaucho te chamar de puto, ja fica sabendo o que eh 

 

Beleza, tô ligado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xef

Já agora, puto em portugal é simplesmente menino, sem qualquer maldade... Já puta é como aí, prostituta.

Já vamos muito offtopic desta thread já dela offtopic  :Laughing: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *xef wrote:*   

> Já vamos muito offtopic desta thread já dela offtopic 

 

É a minha teoria de que os tópicos se encaminham, é quase vontade própria.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xef

Porque é que em todos os forum threads com fotos de users acabam sempre por passar a ser sobre gays?

----------

## jbrazio

Eu diria que é a lógica da batata e se nós aplicarmos a mesma lógica mas ao "dia a dia" vamos verificar que não podemos olhar para nenhum membro do mesmo sexo que nos apareça à frente, isto porque nos tornamos automaticamente gays.

E bem vindos ao mundo agitado do malloc. ;-)

----------

## nafre

Minha foto para vcs admirarem e se um dia encontrarem comigo na rua falem que me conhece do forum gentoo hahahaha

Nafre

----------

